# How's this for Trivia then!



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

Have you seen the news today
.
.
.

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
William and Kate tossing pancakes in Northern Ireland :roll: :roll: 

curlyboy


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

Who are William and Kate ? Are they both tossers or just one of them? :?


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

And did you see the pancake William had to toss, approx 3" diam. half an inch thick, when he caught it after tossing, it bounced on its edge. :wink: I've never seen a pancake bouce before. :lol: 

tony


----------



## jimmyd0g (Oct 22, 2009)

I positively refuse to rise to the bait & make any comment whatsoever about a pair of tossers visiting Northern Ireland today. :lol:


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

jimmyd0g said:


> I positively refuse to rise to the bait & make any comment whatsoever about a pair of tossers visiting Northern Ireland today. :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
curlyboy


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

And here's at least one tosser.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

What people do for publicity.


Dave p


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Any guesses what Kate said to the Lady she's shaking hands with straight after he'd finished tossing his pancake?


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I 'spose it makes a change from his day job.

Remember?

Flying a resue helicopter, often in dangerous conditions, saving peoples lives.

He gets my whole-hearted appreciation for that, as do all those who do similar work putting their own lives at risk for others.

Please do not denigrate him.

Nor, please, belittle his bride-to-be.

She must have an awful lot of love for him knowing the pressures that will be put upon her.

All the hype involved sickens me but I have huge admiration for them both.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

When does he play with his little chopper then, if all the search and rescue crews get as much time off as him, there'll be no rescues ever.

tony


----------

